# Fluval G3 / G6



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Curious if anyone has tried these filters and if so, what they think?


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

i have 2 G6 models and theyre ok...but if u had the money to get one i'd go for a fluval fx5 instead...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you have the money for a G series, you have more than enough for an FX5. Searching long and hard and you might find new Fluval FX5s for as low as $250.


----------



## Rudy (Sep 15, 2008)

I have 2 G6 on a 130 G planted Discus and I think they are awesome. Aside from the flow meter ( which is great) and the other features (temp, EC,ect) the best part and the reason why I would buy these filter again is the EASY and I Mean EASY Maintenance!!!!! It take 5 min. And you don't disturb the bio.  
I find the flow to be great as well (665 G/H emply and with media 265 G/H)


----------

